# Hello fellow muscle heads. Good to be here!



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 11, 2010)

Howzit everyone?

I've been lurking for some time around here, and thought it was time for a proper intro.

A little bit about myself:

Age: 24
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 213"
Training: Currently GST, 2nd Macrocycle, just coming off a 5x5 (bulking).


I am currently serving in Iraq as an 11B-B4. Not much for b4's to do anymore, so I have nothing better to do than train. So far so good, as I have gained 22 pounds since mid-July. I've been training since 2006 when I started fighting competitively.

About 3 years ago I ran m1t when it was hot, but my cycle was cut short due to complications with the wife and military. I ended up running it for about 2 weeks, and was forced to go straight to PCT. So my gear experience is very limited.


I will be starting a generic H-drol log in the next 3 weeks or so. Im just giving my receptors a break, that way I can start fresh. Never ran the stuff but I hear nothing but good things about it and its recomp capabilities which is what I want to shoot for. But I will save all of this for another post!

I am looking forward to sharing knowledge with everyone here. This seems to be a good community!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*11B* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 11, 2010)

welcome


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 11, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice to have a new person,

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## toddbgmlw25 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

